# Nerve Transfer Help



## lbusby2 (Oct 9, 2009)

Reviewing claim with the following line items.  Just double checking myself...

64905 - Nerve pedicle transfer (right triceps to right axillary nerve)
64708-51 - Neurolysis, right axillary nerve.
64708-51 - Neurolysis, right tricpes nerve.

Wouldn't the 64708 codes just be part of the 64905 surgery?  Would there ever be a case where these can/should be unbundled.  All done under one incision.  

Thanks!


----------

